# كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد - اضافة شريط (على الارض السلام) - فريق قلب داود بتاريخ 11-12-2010



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد - اضافة شريط (على الارض السلام) - فريق قلب داود بتاريخ 11-12-2010*

*فى هذا الموضوع سنحاول تجميع كل مايخص ترانيم الكريماس (الميلاد) والعام الجديد*
*ترانيم (أوديو) صوت - موسيقى ترانيم - كلمات ترانيم - ألحان كنسية - ترانيم باور بوينت*​ 



 
*شريط الميلاد - فريق الحياة الافضل*​









*شريط ترانيم الميلاد والعام الجديد - شباب الانبا رويس*



*أرضى افرحى*​ 
*أضيئت الشموع. *​​

*أهلا أهلا أهلا بك يا يسوع *

*أيا مؤمنين*

*ربنا ربنا*

*رن صوت فى الاعالى*

*فى مزود البقر*

*كان مزودك منور *

*كللت السنة *

*لا أنسى عاما قد مضى *

*مع ملاك الله جند *

*مولاى مولاى *

*نجم يضىء فى وسط *

*نحن أشراف المجوس*

*يا رعاة من النوم *

*يسوع ولد فى مزود*​


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط نجم أذاب الجليد - كورال القطيع الصغير ​*





*
 Happy birthday
يوم عيد ميلادك
نجم أذاب الجليد
ياللا تعالو بينا على مكان فادينا 
قلبى صغير زى المزود
فى جو المذود الهادى
عودة الفردوس
سر التجسد
من زمان وانت يا يسوع
العدرا ويوسف النجار
ليه يا رب اخترت المذود
كانت ليلة من الشتا (مبدع الكون فى مذود)
فى العيد نجرى ونلعب*


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط (مليك فى مذود) - فريق العائلة المقدسة​*



*اى طفل. 

دقى دقى. 

ربنا ربنا. 

فى عيد ميلادك. 

فى مذود. 

مليك فى مزود. 

هللويا هللويا. 

يا بيت لحم. 

يا عجبا أى اسم​*


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى - فريق الحياة الافضل*




*حكايتنا دى 
دقوا الاجراس 
ربى يسوع علشانى 
طوباك 
غنى قولها 
فى ظلام ليل 
فى مزود البقر 
ليلة 
ميلادك أحلى يوم 
هدية السما 
هل كنت تعلمين 
يا ليلة قد اكتست 
يسوع اسمه عجيب​*


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*





 
*شريط الميلاد - فريق الحياة الافضل*​


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ترنيمة يوم ميلادك يا يسوع
مختارات ترانيم ج4 - دير مارجرجس للراهبات​*




*ترنيمة (لو تسألنى ايه مفرحنى)
سريط "كرنفال" ​*




*ترنيمة " فى عيدك المجيد " لفريق الحياة الافضل من كلمات والحان "فريق الحان الرجاء"*​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط ورا النجماية 
5 ترانيم من الشريط واللى عنده الشريط كامل يبقا يرفعه ​​​*






*بابا نويل 
happy birthday jesus
دقى دقى يا اجراس 
فى كل عيد ميلاد
يسوع ياطفل بيت لحم​*



*للتحميل​**اضغط هنا ​*
*كليك يمين + save target as *
*كل سنه وانتو طيبين *​​[/B]


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط ( على الارض السلام)
فريق قلب داود

    fa la la la

    jingle bells

    Mary Mary


    silent night


    we wish you a merry christmas

    تلج تلج       

    جوه المزود       

    ذكصولوجية كيهك       

    قشة وقشة       

    كان احلى عيد ميلاد       

    لحن آبينشويس الميلاد       

    نورى نورى يا سمانا

    يا مريم البكر​*






[/CENTER]


*ترنيمة "هل جئت ربى سيدى" من شريط (من الشرق أتى) - زياد شحادة*






[/CENTER]

*ترنيمة "أجراس أجراس" - من شريط (أجراس أجراس) - كورال القطيع الصغير​*


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ترانيم الكريسماس  لفيروز *
*ليله عيد *
*تلج تلج *
*عيد الليل *
*ضوى بالليل *
*شو بحولبو !!*
*يامريم البكر *
*يا ام الله *
*للتحميل *
*اضغط هنا *
*سلام ونعمه*​
*شريط ترانيم الميلاد لفيروز 
كامل
من رفع العضو بيبو​*


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط ترانيم Celine Doin - These Are Special Times* 

O Holy Night
Don't Save It All 
Blue Christmas 
Another Yrar Has Gone Bye 
The Magic Of Christmas 
Ave Maria 
O Come All Faithful 
The Christmas song 
The Prayer 
Brahms' Lullaby 
Christmas Eve 
These Are The Special Times 
Happy Christmas 
I'm Your Angel 
Feliz Navidad 
Les Cloches Du Hamesau 
تحميل الشريط 
*اضغط هنا *
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ترانيم الميلاد - اندرية ابراهيم 

ارسل الرب فداء شعبه 

اعترفو للرب 

المجد لك ايها المسيح 

المجد لله فى الاعالى 

المسيح ولد فمجدوه 

اليوم البتول 

اليوم المسيح يولد

اليوم العذراء

ان المجوس ملوك فارس 

ان جبرائيل

انتم الذين 

ان مخلصنا 

عظمى يانفسى الرب 

لما تتعجبين يامريم 

ميلادك ايها المسيح 

هلم ايها المؤمنين 

هلما بنا لنشاهد 

منقول من موقع مسيحى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مجموعة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد
من شريط (يوم العيد) - فريق ترينتى*






*بيفرحني صوت الغنم  

حوالين المزود بيدور   

فرحى

كان فى مرة مجوس  

كانت السما فرحانه

يا اولا وبنات  

أتمنى لو أكون   

بابا نويل*​


----------



## cobcob (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مجموعة من الترانيم  باوربوينت للعام الجديد*




*فى ملف واحد مضغوط وتشمل :​**سنة رايحة وسنة جاية
سنة عدت وسنة جاية
سنين طويلة مضت
فاتت سنة من عمرى يا ربى
فى كل يوم حسيت
كللت السنة
لا أنسى عاما​*


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*شريط (تونى فى العيد) - فريق العدرا مريم​*



*مقدمة

ابنشويس (الميلاد)

انا نجم

ايا مؤمنين.

بجناح الشوق طايرين

سنين طويلة ييجى ألفين

عصفورة طايرة.

فى كل عيد ميلاد.

فى مذود البقر.

مباركة أنت فى النساء.

مرد انجيل قداس عيد الميلاد.

موسيقى

jingle bells   - ليلة عيد

petit papa noel.​*


----------



## cobcob (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مجموعة ترانيم لعيد الميلاد 
مكتوبة word​*




*مجموعة ترانيمة مكتوبة 
للعام الجديد​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة شكرا خالص بجد

شكرا خدمتينى خدمة كبيرة قوى

لانى بدور على ترانيم للميلاد علشان خدمة العيد و راس السنة

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ميرسى ياغاليين*
*مجهود رائع بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكوا وخدمتكوا *

*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

انتو جايين تردو هنا
روحو ردو هناك فى قسم الاعياد
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Aksios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الحان عيد الميلاد للمعلم فرج​ 
ابنشويس
ابشويس
الحان عيد الميلاد - أسباسموس الميلاد 1
الحان عيد الميلاد - أسباسموس الميلاد 2
ايبرثانوس
ذكسولوجيات الميلاد
مرد الانجيل
مرد المزمور


يُتبع......​


----------



## Aksios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الحان كيهكى تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويز​ 
يحتوى الملف على​ 
الحان القداس فى شهر كيهك
الحان توزيع شهر كيهك
لحن اف ايمبشا
لحن تى جاليلى اّ​ 
:download:​ 
اضغط هنا للتحميل​ 

يُتبع.......​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم نسخ مشاركات اخونا ربنا موجود*
*الى نفس الموضوع  الموجود فى قسم الاعياد*
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## Aksios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مقطوفات من الحان قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد
للبابا شنودة الثالث​ 


آل القربان
صلاة الشكر
لحن ني سافيف
تحليل الخدام
تكملة نس سافيف - إمبينيوت
طاي شوري
الهيتينيات
البولس - قبطي
بي إهموت غار
البولس - عربي
الكاثوليكون - قبطي
الكاثوليكون - عربي
مرد الابركسيس
الابركسيس - فبطي
الابركسيس - عربي
لحن إبارثينوس
لحن بي جينميسي
أبينشويس إيسوس بيخريستوس
الثلاثة التقديسات​ 
:download:​ 
*الجزء الأول*​ 
*الجزء الثانى*​ 
*جزء الثالث*​


----------



## Aksios (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*



oesi_no قال:


> *تم نسخ مشاركات اخونا ربنا موجود*​
> 
> 
> *الى نفس الموضوع الموجود فى قسم الاعياد*​
> *سلام ونعمه*​


شكرا على تعبك و نقلك للمشاركة​ 
و اى واحد محتاج لحن لشهر كيهك و عيد الميلاد و محطتهوش هنا 
ممكن يطلب اللحن من الرابط التالى​ 
طلبات الالحان و التسبحة الكنسية​ 
او ممكن كمان يطلب نص قبطى او عربى للحن معين محتاجه​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

اية الجمال و الروعة دي​ 
ربنا يعوضكم جميعاااااا​


----------



## rana1981 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*الرب يعوض تعبكم شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مجهود راااااااائع جدا يا اخوتى 

ميررررررسى كتير على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

_مشكورين كتييير على المجهود الجامد
ربنا يقويكو على الخدمة
ميرسى cobcob كتيييير
ميرسى oesi_on كتييير
تسلم الايادى​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

_وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ميرسي جداااااااااااا يا كوبكوب على الترانيم وكل اللي شاركوا وحطوا ترانيم 
بجد ترانيم رااااااااااااااائعة 
المسيح يبارك حياتكم​_


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*رائع رائع رائع*
*مجهود جميل *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *
*وكل سنه وكلكم بخير يارب*​


----------



## vetaa (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*الله عليكى يا كوبكوب وعلى جورج كمان*
*بجد مجموعه هايله وكبيره خالص*

*انقى براحتى بقى واخد اللى عاوزاه*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى خالص وربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

بجد مكتبه زاخره ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وتعبكم وربنا يقويكم بجد انت من احسن المشرفين فى المنتدى شكراا ليكم يا اويسى انت وكوبكوب ورينا يبارككم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*الله عليكم بجد تسلم ايديكم انا كنت بدور عليهم من زمان 

تسلموا لينا وربنا يخليكم لينا 

بس نفسى فى ترنيمة البشرية من زمان ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

واو مجهود رائع بجد كل سنة وانتوا طيبين ودايما بخير​


----------



## ارووجة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

,وااااااو كمية حلوة و الترانيم جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ياحلوووووووين


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الله عليكوا بجد مجهود رااااااائع جداااااااااا

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 

ربنا يبارك حياتكوا​


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ارووجه اللى عايز يحمل الفيديو بتاعك ده يعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه ... مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضكم و يعوض تعب محبتكم و كل سنه و كل المنتدى بالف خير*​


----------



## totty (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*بسم الصليب عليكوا بجد كوب كوب وجووووو

مجهودكوا رااااائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم

(الشريط الاول شباب الانيا رويس)مش شغاااااااااال
شوفوهولى كده

ومــــــــــيرسى كتيييييييييييير*​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم تعديل اللينكات *​


----------



## totty (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ثانكس جوووووووووو

ربنا معااااااااااااك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تعيش وتخدم يا جوجو وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مجهود رائع ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## elven (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

جهد رائع فعلاكنت اتمنى لو واحد يدبرلي ليلة الميلاد لدينا حدادين


----------



## elven (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الرابط التالي راح يفيد الي يحبون ترانيم الميلاد
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Christmas-Albums.htm


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## بنت القديسين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم حذف المشاركة*


----------



## cobcob (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*



بنت القديسين قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/www.sg-es.com هذا الموضوع سنحاول تجميع كل مايخص ترانيم الكريماس (الميلاد) والعام الجديد
> *ترانيم (أوديو) صوت - موسيقى ترانيم - كلمات ترانيم - ألحان كنسية - ترانيم باور بوينت*
> 
> 
> ...



*العضوة بنت القديسين
يرجى التوضيح
حضرتك كررتى المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع
و اخدتى الموضوع نسختيه فى منتدى تانى من غير ما تشيرى انك واخداه من منتدى الكنيسة
لدرجة انك واخدة لينكات مباشرة من سيرفر منتدى الكنيسة  ؟؟؟
وحطيتى لينك للمنتدى التانى
ممكن تفسير و توضيح للموقف​*


----------



## amool (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مجهود رائع شكرا لتعب محبتك وكل عام وانت بخير*​


----------



## vemy (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ايه الحلاوة دى يا كوبا كوب واوزى-نو   بجد انتو عاملين مع بعض قمبلة........بس راااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة الترانيم بجد ربنا يعو ض تعبكم


----------



## marymaher (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

بجد مرسى جدا جدا جدا ليك


----------



## lo-pra (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مشششششششششششششكورة كثيررررررررررررررررررررررر cobcob
ربنا يبارك بيكي ويحميكي دوم ترانيم صرلي زمان بدور عليها
شششششششششششكرا
ميلاد مجيد 
:36_22_26::11_1_211v::Flower::sami73:


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعبكم خير 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة عليكم كلكم


----------



## مراد نشات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ktakity (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

وااااااااااااااااااااااو
مجموعه ممتازه
happy new year


----------



## Kiril (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

شكرا اوي اوي


----------



## Martreem (1 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

جميل جميل جميل بشكل غير عادي


----------



## monika3000 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين
وشكرا لتعبكم علي ترانيم عيد الميلاد


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

​ايه دا كله ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع فظيع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## foba h (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعبكم 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
و happy new year


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*حلوووووووووووووو جدا
ربنا يبارك تعبكم ومجهودكم الرائع​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الترانيم الرائعه ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## نانسي1980 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ترانيم رائعة ميرسي جدا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## anosh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير بجد لتعبك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ترانيم رائع

شكرا ليك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ميرسى cobcob​ 
بجد ترنيم تحفه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*




روعة وبوقتهم

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

شكرا على الترانيم الجملية


----------



## akmalfad (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الف شكر وميرى كرسماس


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مجهود

رائع

رائع

رائع

الرب يبارككم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## awnimaram (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cobcob (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع
وفى خلال يومين هايكون تم تحديثه
واضافة شرايط جديدة
رجاء اللى يلاقى لينك مش شغال يبلغنا عشان نعدله 
مت عدا بعض اللينكات بتاعت شرايط وترانيم الحياة الافضل 
لاننا للأسف مش هانقدر نرجعها فى الوقت الحالى
اى حد يحب يضيف شريط او ترنيمة او ترنيمة باور بوينت للميلاد او السنة الجديدة 
بنرحب بيه 
وهانضيف لينكات لكل الحاجات دى فى المشاركة الاولى للموضوع
مستنيين مشاركتكم واقتراحاتكم  عشان الكل يستفيد*


----------



## dodomagdy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عماد وجدى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

شكرا وكل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## +febronia+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*






شكرا علي الترانيم*​


----------



## hercules84 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

مشكوووووووووووور و جاري التحميل


----------



## cobcob (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم اضافة شريط ترانيم الميلاد لفريق الحياة الافضل

واضافة لينك لشريط ترانيم الميلاد كامل لفيروز 

فى المشاركات الاولى بالموضوع

كل عام وانتم بخير ​*


----------



## the radio (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الف شكر على الترانيم الحلوه وربنا يبارككم ويحفظكم ويجعلكم نور ومصباح فى يد السيد


----------



## maryhanna48 (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

sbسلام و نعمة
كل سنة و انتم دايما  مع المسيح فى رعايته و حفظه و طيبين
انا كنت طلبت شريط الميلاد  و الحمد لله و انا باتصفح فى قسم الترانيم الخاصى بالميلاد لاقيته اشكر ربنا و اشكركم لاقيته موجود و حملته اشكركم تانى


----------



## music_jojo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

موضوع جميييييييييييييل جداااااااا بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## hosny malak (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد


----------



## hosny malak (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

هى فين الترانيم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*




hosny malak قال:


> هى فين الترانيم


فى المشاركات الاولى من الموضوع 
​


----------



## نانسي1980 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

/


hosny malak قال:


> هى فين الترانيم



 الترانيم للميلاد:new4:
تم حذف اللينك لانه لا يعمل 
برجاء وضعه مرة اخرى بعد التأكد انه يعمل 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الصفحات الموجود فيها الترانيم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224&page=2

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67224&page=3


----------



## فيبى اسحق (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

بجد شوية ترانيم حلوة قوى


----------



## QUIET GIRL (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*مرسي خالص علي الترانيم الروعة *

*منتدي جميل جدا وكل الحجات اللي فية مفيدة خالص *


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

جميله قوى الترنيمه الكليب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

تم اضافة عدد من الالبومات الخاصة بالميلاد فى هذا الموضوع
موسوعة ترانيم الميلاد ... متجدد
 اتمنى ينالوا اعجابكم
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
صلوا من اجل الخدمة
 سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## cobcob (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد*

*تم اضافة شريط

على الارض السلام

فريق قلب داود*​


----------



## nermeen1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: كل ما يخص ترانيم عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد - اضافة شريط (على الارض السلام) - فريق قلب داود بتاريخ 11-12-2010*

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## elamer1000 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رووووووووووووووعه بجد*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------

